# Bobcat



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know someone or some place in the Ogden area that replace/repair the lift actuator control on a Bobcat Skidster? I am having trouble with my hand controls and am told the actuator needs replaced. Bobcat says bring it to SLC and they will fix it for 1500 to 2000. I am hoping there is a place in the Ogden area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

